# input needed for possible first buy



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello, just starting to look for a phantom and this pops up on ebay.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-195...560?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43adcac3a8   Its only 50 miles from me and in my budget for now. Wont be able to do much after I get it but might just enjoy it before restoring. . Hoping it gets no bids and I can go see it in person this weekend if it doesnt sell. Does this look pretty orignal and complete from photos? Any guidelines I should take with me to check it over? Im looking online for some printable materials to take too.
Thanks for your input and honest opinions.


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 6, 2012)

*Hello Drew!*

I Dont consider myself an expert on all bikes, but i do own Phantoms, I would like to know what the serial numder is on that bike, Phantoms dont have painted fenders, I dont see a cycle lock on the fork, wrong seat, grips, but thats can easly be fixed. Whats nice its almost complete, Looking at the rear reflector it could be an early phantom, there might be chrome under the paint, Still it looks like it will clean up, The chrome looks pretty shot but can be replaced, I dont think you can find better if it stays at that price. just my 2 cents


----------



## tpender3 (Mar 6, 2012)

I not sure But black phantom's came with chrome finders. B6 came with painted fenders of course fenders could had been painted earlier. But paint looks like it will clean up good. Get the serial number off of crank and check year


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for your input! I have sent an email to the seller earlier but have not heard back. was hopping to ride over after work to have a look. Not sure to make an offer (if it dont sell) or save a few more $$ to buy a nicer one.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 6, 2012)

The Cyclelock is there, it's just at a nice angle that makes it hard to see in the picture. It looks like those were originally painted fenders as you see Schwinn's red primer where the black has scratched. Unless somebody got technical with a respray, I'd guess those were from something else. Still a good overall bicycle that you can ride while you gather correct parts! Good luck.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 6, 2012)

DrewCfromSC said:


> Thanks for your input! I have sent an email to the seller earlier but have not heard back. was hopping to ride over after work to have a look. Not sure to make an offer (if it dont sell) or save a few more $$ to buy a nicer one.




It depends on what is important to you...if you are dead set on making it 100% complete and finding the missing seat, grips and chrome fenders, well that could add 3-400 to the price real easy. So now you are looking at well over 1000 in it and then no, it is not worth it. If not being 100% correct is ok, then you still might add another 1-200 just to make it a dependable rider (unless you already have parts waiting of course) and then again, it may not be worth 8-900 as a rider when for another 1-300 you can get a done-complete bike and do nothing...just something to think about. For example, I have listed this locally for 1200 and it is done...but for you it wouldn't be that great a deal once it was shipped so do what you have to do...


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 7, 2012)

_thanks for all the information! Still have not heard from the seller. Might need to walk away from this one for now. _


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 7, 2012)

*first bike*

Cloer to 5 would be better. I think for a few more bucks you could get into something much better but we all kinda take baby steps. If you do get it let us know I for one can help making it nicer.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree, $500 is closer to the real market value these days.  It might well sell for more, but eBay prices are known for having a certain disconnection from reality.  Looks like some kid just painted the fenders black, likely they are rusty or otherwise marred under the paint, but who knows.  Sometimes overpaint does a decent job of preserving chrome,  but based on the condition of the rest of the bike, the fenders are likely rusty under the paint.

If you want to have a shiny bike, then wait for a better one.  This particular bike would be great if you wanted a rider that looked its age.  But by the time you replace pieces and get chrome done, this bike is going to be a money pit.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 7, 2012)

update. Got to talk to the seller and she gave me this info. There are two different numbers on the bike.  One is near the pedals with a white background that is not very clear.  All I can tell is that the last numbers are 33.  There is another number on the left rear fork imprinted into the metal that says K8350Now to find the serial numbers area. And yes I wll need some repro or orignal parts if I get it.


----------



## snickle (Mar 7, 2012)

Based on your numbers so far it looks like you have a July of 1953 bike there. I would buy it for that price, but thats just me. I would ask her (since the shipping is free) if she can knock at least 50-70 bucks off of the bike since thats what it would cost her to ship it! Seeing as how in your case you can pick it up. Not to mention the $60 ebay and paypal would take from her just for the listing fees and paypal transaction. You would be saving her around $120 plus!. In the 2nd to the last photo, that looks like chrome under that scratched off paint!

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 7, 2012)

*I like it too.....*

When I was buying and selling old Porsche 356's, I HAD to buy low and fix up/replace as I went. 

That was the only way I could do it, given my young family at the time. If you bought this bike,

you could look for the correct seat, headlight lens, and do the clean up. Also, the numbers by the 

crank/pedals might be the small patent decal. I would want to know how the inside of both 

lights and the bottom of the horn tank look as far as battery rot. 

A clean up and some white wall Typhoons would go a long way in sprucing up this old girl.


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 8, 2012)

_Thank you all for your input. I dont know how to reply to each thread so im replying this way. Thanks for the links to the serial numbers area abd advice about the offers to buy. Cash is king and im hoping to look at the bike after the auction ends if no bids.
Drew_


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2012)

It did get a bid.Did you win it??


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 9, 2012)

_ No I missed out. Worked late. Had a deal to buy it dierectly from them for $500 tomorrow. Guess it was not meant to be. Anyway thanks for the info everyone. Next bike please! _


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 10, 2012)

_ok lost that one. Went to a couple of bike shops today and have feelers out now. Got a big smile from one shop that said oh yeah Joes got one. Guess we will se if Joe calls now. Until then ive put a want ad on here.
Drew_


----------



## how (Mar 14, 2012)

you didnt miss on much, the bike had the wrong wheels in addition to what else was pointed out previously.


----------

